# MEDELLIN. The rebirth of Colombia's second city.



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Source​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

1333-2 by David Múnera, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cr_Wills said:


>


..


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

La ciudad de la eterna primavera by Camilo Andrés Ángel Marulanda, en Flickr

Medellín, Colombia. by Camilo Andrés Ángel Marulanda, en Flickr
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Esa es Medellín, Imparable! by Jair Orozco, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Medellin, Colombia by James Loudon, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Medellin, Colombia,under a cloudy sky. by Tea Olga Barrientos, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Avenida El Poblado by Alejandro Osorio Agudelo, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

The Outskirts

Guatape - Colombia by Juan C. Sánchez Photography, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Metro Station by Tomas Restrepo, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Botero Square

Fachada del Museo de Antioquia by Museo de Antioquia, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Vista Posterior Palacio de La Cultura, Medellin by Alex Toro, en Flickr


Estadio Fuente by Alex Toro, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cr_Wills said:


> Tranvía
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new tramway.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Parras Patio Bonito by alcaldiademed, on Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Plaza de las Esculturas por recondoontheroad, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Al Inter by David A., en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

_image hosted on flickr








By ivanca42_

Café Pergamino by MDE Ciudad Inteligente, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Metro de Medellín by MDE Ciudad Inteligente, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

GIGANTES DE FLORES 1 by JHON YARA, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Primavera Fest by MDE Ciudad Inteligente, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Medellín durante la Navidad (Medellin at Christmas) by Joel Duncan Photo, on Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

vagon medio lleno 2 por jaime salazar alzate, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

perpetuo_socorro por mamonto_70, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Edificio HP por Dual Time Studio, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Flower Floor by Dual Productora Video - Fotografía - Animación, en Flickr


Centro Comercial Santa Fe por Dual Time Studio, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Pueblito Paisa by Dual Productora Video - Fotografía - Animación, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Marco Urbano - Edificio de EPM by David Puerta Carmona, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Centro de Medellín by Dual Productora Video - Fotografía - Animación, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Medellín Colombia. by Dual Productora Video - Fotografía - Animación, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alpujarra by Hache Carvajal, on Flickr

Centro Comercial Palacio Nacional (The City Palace - 1928) - Medellin, Colombia by Clovis Camozzi, on Flickr

Medellin downtown morning sky by Julian David Escobar, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

La Strada - Medellín by Dual Productora Video - Fotografía - Animación, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cuatro Escenarios Deportivos by Felipe Mesa, en Flickr


Cuatro Escenarios Deportivos by Felipe Mesa, en Flickr


Cuatro Escenarios Deportivos by Felipe Mesa, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Avenida las vegas,Medellín by juan felipe jaramillo, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bird eye view by Hache Carvajal, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Medellin (Complejo Acuatico, Estadio, Laureles, Conquistadores, Poblado) by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr


COMPLEJO ACUATICO DE MEDELLÍN by LAP Laboratorio de Arquitectura y Paisaje, en Flickr


COMPLEJO ACUATICO DE MEDELLÍN by LAP Laboratorio de Arquitectura y Paisaje, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Parque de las Luces by Jorge Gaviria, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Medellin Nocturna-25 by -itoguelmi-, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Outskirts



A door at the end of the road. by Julian David Escobar, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*Plaza Mayor Convention Center*


Plaza Mayor Medellín by Plaza Mayor Medellin, en Flickr


Plaza Mayor Medellín by Plaza Mayor Medellin, en Flickr


Plaza Mayor Medellín by Plaza Mayor Medellin, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Next!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Medellín desde el Sur. by Gina Paola Hoyos, on Flickr


Medellin by Daniela Zuluaga, on Flickr


Translohr/ Tranvia de Ayacucho /Medellin by Dorian Miguel Ospino Caro, on Flickr


Atardecer en el final. by David Lopera, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

San Sebastián by Juan Esteban Hincapie Posada, on Flickr


Medellín, Colombia by Andrés Molina Mesa, on Flickr


Festival de luces Medellin 2015 by jony bolivar, on Flickr


Pueblito Paisa by David Lee, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Ciudad del Río by David Múnera, on Flickr


Av. Oriental by David Múnera, on Flickr


El Poblado, Medellín by Eric Wienke, on Flickr


Milla de Oro by David Múnera, on Flickr


Puente 4 Sur by David Múnera, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Coltejer inmutable by lflondonol, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

El Bosque by David Puerta Carmona, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Santa Fé de Antioquia by Fredy Castañeda Bustamante, en Flickr​


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Medellin by Alejandro Osorio Agudelo, on Flickr



Untitled by Camilo Valencia, on Flickr


Medellín by arizkachi, on Flickr


Ágape Pascual sede Medellín 2016 by Comunicaciones ColegiodelaUPB, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Sin título by Felipe B, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Plaza Botero by Felipe B, en Flickr​


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Vestido de sitios by MDE Ciudad Inteligente, on Flickr


El centro de Medellín desde el hotel Nutibara by MDE Ciudad Inteligente, on Flickr


Parque Biblioteca 12 de Octubre-04 by MDE Ciudad Inteligente, on Flickr


Juanes de la Paz-02 by MDE Ciudad Inteligente, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_infrastructureconferencenetwork.com_


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Medellin - Praça com Esculturas Botero by Gustavo Saralegui, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates about Medellin :cheers:


Couple more:
msp2016-136 by Juan Gómez, on Flickr

Untitled by eric, on Flickr

msp2016-50 by Juan Gómez, on Flickr

Panorámica de Medellín by Jefferson Gutierrez Romero, on Flickr

msp2016-42 by Juan Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Medellin by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

msp2016-108 by Juan Gómez, on Flickr

Palacio de Cultura, Plaza Botero by eric, on Flickr

Alpujarra by Hache Carvajal, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Túnel de Árboles by Daniel Alejandro Quintero Salgado, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

DanieLupus said:


> *M E D E L L Í N*


..


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

Eterna primavera by _GOZ_, on Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Closing Plenary: Leading for a Prosperous Future by World Economic Forum, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Next


----------

